# Dual Sub setup



## Radha_Jotva (Nov 18, 2021)

I have a Onkyo TX nr1010 and just ran the Audyssey MultEQ XT32: Auto Setup set up for 5.2 surround. The on screen message says to lower the dbs by 4.5 when 2 subs are used. Question is why. Also can I set the level at the beginning of the set up to 70.5 instead of 75.


----------

